

The plural of anecdote is data -- source - pradocchia
http://askville.amazon.com/understand-_opposite_-original-quote/AnswerDetails.do?requestId=1415780&responseId=1440233

======
pradocchia
I credit Sukotto w/ this find:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1455766>

